# شركه اجياد كول للتكييف والتبريد



## saly samer (21 مارس 2012)

​ *[FONT=&quot]شركه اجياد[/FONT][FONT=&quot] كول[/FONT][FONT=&quot] للتكييف والتبريد[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​​ *[FONT=&quot]اجياد كوول[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​​ *[FONT=&quot]توريد وتركيب اجهزه التكييف ,التكييف المركزى[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​​ *[FONT=&quot]انشاء غرف, التبريد والتجميد[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​​ *[FONT=&quot]الشركه موزع ل شارب -يونيون اير-سامسونج-كاريير[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​​ *[FONT=&quot]مركز خدمه معتمد لشركه[/FONT][FONT=&quot] lg[/FONT]*​​ *[FONT=&quot]عنوان موقع الشركه الادراة طريق الاتوستراد مساكن الضباط 98 وادى حوف[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​​ *[FONT=&quot]للمراسلة[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​​ *[FONT=&quot][email protected][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​​ *[FONT=&quot]www.agyadcoolair.com[/FONT]*​​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​​ *[FONT=&quot][email protected] [/FONT]*​​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​​ *[FONT=&quot]هاتف[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​​ *[FONT=&quot]01281590888[/FONT]*​​ *[FONT=&quot]01154238887[/FONT]*​​ *[FONT=&quot]01000518887[/FONT]*​​ *[FONT=&quot]01062736770[/FONT]*​​ *[FONT=&quot]0223707764[/FONT]*​​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​


----------

